# Problem in installing Windows 10 in samsung laptop



## naveenyes (Feb 13, 2017)

Couple of days back i got windows 10 os from my friend and i copied it to my windows hard disc(E drive). But now when i try to install it gives an error during boot operation( See SS below)

Laptop- Samsung RV509
Current OS- Windows 7
Processor- i3
Hard disc- 320GB ( 80 GB still available)
Problem- Not able to install windows 10 Enterprise version










I clicked on setup and i continued further after 5 minutes laptop turned off automatically and windows 10 logo came and got struck with this screen









I waited for 15-20 minutes hoping it will continue but it was staying at the same screen( at Windows logo). 
So i pressed the power button and _*windows 7*_ started normally and it gave me below message










Please guys how to fix this error and help me in installing windows 10 OS


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you purchased a genuine license 
you cannot use a friends copy - usually the copy is for 1 PC only 

MS offered windows 10 for free for a year , upto July 2016 
Now you have to pay to have a PC upgraded to W10


----------



## naveenyes (Feb 13, 2017)

etaf said:


> have you purchased a genuine license
> you cannot use a friends copy - usually the copy is for 1 PC only
> 
> MS offered windows 10 for free for a year , upto July 2016
> Now you have to pay to have a PC upgraded to W10


My friend has purchased from Microsoft website for 4 users


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent - but did he purchase this for you
you cant use on more than 1 PC
so if he has used and you try to authenticate it wont work

download the media installation from here https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
You dont need the media - Just the authentication code that he will have been given for that version of W10
what is it he purchased
Home, Pro ?

create a bootable installation media
anyone can do - its authenticating using a genuine key that you will need
make sure the key is not tied/linked to his Microsoft Account and he has a full retail copy

have a read here for this error
http://windowsreport.com/windows-10-install-errors-0xc1900101-0x20017/
DO NOT download or run the programs - just read the possible solutions

also do a clean install , not an upgrade
you will lose all your data and programs


----------

